# Columbus Day weekend in Baxter Park



## twigeater (Sep 30, 2004)

October 7-11 - Backpacking - Baxter State Park

Itinerary:
Wassataquoik Stream
Wassataquoik Lake Island
Davis Pond
Pogy Pond

Park fees apply. Room for two more.

contact twigeater@yahoo.com if you're interested.


----------

